# The Perilous [OOC]



## UniversalMonster (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, I keep checking for an open game that I could get in on during the day, but I've become convinced it will be up to me to run something!

Anyhow, I had the idea about running a D&D 3.5 game set in a world of my own called 'The Perilous'. The campaign area is a vast desert surrounded by tropical savannah and jungles.  A crumbling overseas empire still "rules" the area, but in name only. The local government is the rarely seen Minor Sultanate of Vasthani. 

The regional area is recovering from a magical acopalypse several decades ago that washed the area in dangerous magical energies, creating undead and abberrations. 

An interesting feature of the area is the existence of ancient planar gateways in a few remote places. Once they were supposedly used for some form of travel, but now they are abandoned and inert. However, from time to time they have been known to reactivate at random intervals, stay open for a short time (a few minutes to a few days) and then shut down again. 

Meanwhile, you have a trade-town called Windfall, located along a key river. And a small group of adventurers there make their fortune. That would be the player characters. 


----------------------------

32 point buy
5th Level
3300 gp in equipment
Psionics welcome, as are +Ecl races and templates (up to +4)

Rules are 3.5. Books allowed are 
Core, Unearthed Arcana, Arms & Equipment Guide, Psionics Handbook (the 3.5 one), Miniatures Handbook (base classes), Monster Manual I, II, III, Book of Vile Darkness. +anything else that you can get approved by me. For example, if someone wanted to play a Shifter or Warforged, I have the info for them from MMIII and that would be fine. I do not have the Eberron setting book and don't plan on getting it soon, so don't make too many assumptions. 

In general, I'm very lenient and I prefer WOTC sources. Also, I like dungeons. 

All kinds of races are allowed, up to an ECL of +4. The standard races of the area are the standard PHB races +goblins and orcs. 

Goblins and orcs are common in the area, although most do not live in towns or intermingle with society. They are usually nomadic or barbarian tribes that range throughout the wilderness areas. A few of them have become very civilized and there are no racial restrictions in the empire. The standard for civil acceptance is the ability to speak common and restrain yourself from breaking the laws-- so it is not uncommon to see an orcish tribe appear in town to buy supplies before moving on to a new hunting ground. 

Email me at peter@the-never.net

Thanks for checking me out!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll email as well, but this is the I am interested post.  I know, it is very original.


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 28, 2004)

I too will e-mail, but I am very interested.  

Thanks!
DocH


----------



## Ghostknight (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd like in (a few games I was involved in have died).  Any preferences on your side for races/classes etc beyond what has been posted?  Also, can we use Savage species and play a monster or just the PC races from the other sources?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2004)

Sounds like fun. How about a Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior? I'll send an email as well. 

Scotley


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 28, 2004)

The Gods: 

The Four Elemental Powers: Vaea (Sea), Rahiti (Flame), Hoa-Tanui (Earth), and Emphyrea (Wind). 
(see below for entries on these four)

http://charm.the-never.net/charmwiki.pl/Emphyrea
http://charm.the-never.net/charmwiki.pl/Hoa-Tanui
http://charm.the-never.net/charmwiki.pl/Vaea
http://charm.the-never.net/charmwiki.pl/Rahiti

The local recognized gods in the area are the Pharaonic Pantheon. 
Horus (Good, Law, Sun, War) Favored Weapon: Scimitar
Anubis (Law, Magic, Death)
Apep (Evil, Fire, Destruction)
Bast (Chaos, Protection, Destruction, Luck, Trickery)
Isis (Good, Magic, Protection, Water)
Osriris (Air, Earth, Good, Plant)
Ptah (Knowledge, Travel, Trickery)
Set (Chaos, Evil, Strength)
Thoth (Knowledge, Magic, Travel)


The other standard PHB gods (Erythnul, Pelor, etc) are also fairly common, especially for outsiders. 

Racial gods: Garl Glittergold, Laogzed, Maglubiyet, Gruumsh, etc are not unknown. 

The main evil god(dess): 
Baelith-The Witch Queen, Bringer of The Perilous (Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Knowledge, Magic) 
Worship of Baelith is an illegal and underground thing! Baelith's temple does not operate openly. 

No Forgotten Realms!


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 28, 2004)

I like Savage Species a lot! But the concern is that it isn't initially 3.5 compatible. I'm pretty good at conversions though. This will have to be carried out in email or via this message board. 

I also have some adjustments I make to the Savage Species-style Monster race ECL charts that go up past a certain point. I'd rather 'break' certain rules by allowing a hit dice and skill points at each level, even if it means changing the 'standard' number of skill points and hit points a monster-race character would normally get. 

To Scotley: Psionic Half-giant is great! I like all of the Psionic book races.

To Ghostknight: I have no preferences. I would like players to make characters that they really want to play.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 28, 2004)

*Room for one more?*

I'm interested!  Count me in if you've got room. Sent an email.

I can post daily, but only guaranteed at night (say 5pm EST onwards).

I don't have the 3.5 books, but have the 3.0 books & the 3.5 SRD.  Are there any restrictions on magic users?

Are you using the standard half-orc? I kinda like the one posted on SeanKReynold's site (no cha penalty, but a -1 Bluff, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, & Sense Motive if I remember correctly). If I could use that, I might make up a Half-Orc Sorceror... 

...that or a desert Barbarian... not sure yet.

Let me know.

LL


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

I am also interested,but I am in a great deal of games and should give someone else a chance to play.  If you're in need of an alternate though, just give me a scream.


----------



## Wystan (Oct 28, 2004)

I am interested in trying this, I have never played via this route, I tried a play by e-mail once but the GM was not able to keep the game going after 1-2 days... 

I would like to try a fighter, I will post the character tomorrow.

Thank you.

Wystan deValera


----------



## Elocin (Oct 28, 2004)

I would like to join this game as well and I can post at anytime during the day as I log on from home in the morning before work, log on at work and then log on when I get home.  Weekends are sometimes a problem for me as my wife usually has plans for me, of the "Honey-Do-List", which I don't really mind.

Anyway, I would love to play a Human Sorcerer or possibly a Tielfling Rogue.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 28, 2004)

Do you want us to post charachters here Peter? 

Waves hand angrily in the air like the Old Man at Elocin!  I was also thinking Tiefling Rogue.


----------



## drdevoid (Oct 28, 2004)

*I'm game*

I'm interested in playing a Cleric of Pelor. Probably a dwarf or human. Although I'm also considering a Bard or Druid with a half-elf.

Weekends may be problematic, but I should be able to post once daily.

*Peter*, by what date do you want the PCs generated and should I email you the character or post it here?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi all. I am getting stuff prepared on my side. 

Please post your character here in the thread. I foresee the game running more during the week than the weekday, about one post a day. I would like 4-6 characters and then if there are extras I could add people as alternates. 

You don't need *much* of a background story, because we are leaving most of the placenames undefined for now. But just a paragraph defining how you gained your experience or items or a significant event in your past will be fine. 

Your characters will have just met by the first post of the game and make introductions. 

I am going to set up a live development area that will host things like maps and so on.  

Ask any more questions, and if I failed to answer any questions you already had, feel free to ask again!


----------



## Elocin (Oct 28, 2004)

Can we get a list of who is playing and what characters they are playing?  I am more than happy to play a Humna Sorcerer but I am also willing to play anything else that our party might be lacking.  Now I am gaming tonight so I doubt I will have a character put together till Friday afternoon or so.

Thanks for letting me play.

Oh yea I can be contaced by email at rtbailey01(at)comcast(dot)net or on AOL IM using treborandelocin.


----------



## Gideon (Oct 28, 2004)

Elocin: I was joking about being angry, wasn't sure if that came through

Peter: What is the interaction between psionics and magic?  How do you want us to do hit points?

Charachter
Phelen Brighteyes
*Halfling, Wilder lvl 5*
(small Humanoid)
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Hit Dice:* 5d6+10 (31 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:*20ft
*Armor Class:* 17 (+2 Dex, +4 +1 Chain Shirt, +1 size)
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/ -2
*Attack:* +7 1d3 (MW sling)
*Space/Reach:* 5x5/5
*Special Qualities:* Halfling Traights, Wild Surge +2, Psychic Enervation, 
    Elude Touch, Surging Euphorea +1, Volatile Mind (1pp)
*Saves:* Fort- +4, Ref- +4, Will- +4
*Abilities:* Str-8, Dex-15, Con-14, Int-14, Wis-8, Cha-18
*Languages:* Common, Halfling, Celestial, Gnome
*Skills:* Balance +8, Bluff +12, Concentration +10, Knowledge(Psionics) +7, Psicraft +10, Swim +4, Tumble +10
*Feats:* Run, Empower Power
*Powers(Save):* Mindthrust(Will neg 15), Syesthetic, Biofeedback
*Power Points:*35

*Description:* 
Phelen is a little halfling only 3'0" in height with shaggy brown hair framing a happy slightly pudgy face.  Sparkling green eyes show out above his charming very childlike face.

*Personality:* 
Happy-go-lucky and outgoing.  Phelen draws people to him with his kindness and sincere desire to do the right thing.  He also laughs, alot, mostly at himself and his complete obliviousness.  Phelen gets really cowed by bigger people yelling at him and will tend to make up any story he can to get out of trouble.

*History:*
So dad was trader of various strange gadgets and goodies.  Mom was the cleaner/orginizer/watch the brat part of the relationship.  Phelen was raised in a happy home with a good income and loving parents.  His life was pretty normal for a kid that everybody liked.  It really changed when he met a beautiful woman drowning in air.  Badly cut and bruised he transported her, mostly by convincing the stronger boys to help (not hard, she was a very attractive woman), into a small off shoot of the river.  Phelen saddened by the state of the woman saw to her needs and got her back to health.  She in turn told of her foul treatment at the hands of a small lizardmen tribe further down the river.  Well, Phelen got just a little bit angry and accidentily killed a fish swimming by, with an emotional push.  The woman, Lorina, was shocked but quickly realized what Phelen was and helped him, for she was a master of the mind.  Aided by Phelen, the lizardman tribe was evicted from Lorina's cave under water.  As a reward she helped train phelen for the next 4 years and rewarded him with many trinkets.  They have formed a fast friendship with not a small amount of physical attraction to coincide.

(I realize this is rough and could use a good rewrite/edit but time is not my friend today.  You get the idea)
*Stuff:* Cure Light Wounds Potions(2), +1 Chain Shirt, Dorje of Detect Psionics(50 charges), Power Stone (Float, Astral Travelor, My Light), Power Stone (Sustenance), Platinum Ring with Engraved fish and corral (900gp), Fish hook, Sunrod(6), Bedroll, Waterskin, Everburning Torch,Tindertwigs(2), 3pp, 18 gp, 18 sp


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 29, 2004)

To Lobo: You can use the version of the Half-Orc that you describe. 

Hit Points: max at first level, and then roll for them. You can reroll 1's and 2's. It's an honor system, really. 

Psionics is the standard version: mutually and equally vulnerable to a dispel magic spell. Anything that has Spell resistance has power resistance and vice versa. Creatures that have a special bonus againt magical sleep or charm (like elves) will have the same bonus against the psionic version of sleep or charm. 

Detecting magic is different from detecting psionics, however. 

The Official Roster: 
So far we have 

Phelen Brighteyes - Halfling Wilder

No other characters have been submitted but there are people thinking about various things. My suggestion is for people to start submitting character so that the party starts to fill out.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

I still consider myself an alternate, but I have a psion character in mind.  Elan psion, egoist.


----------



## drdevoid (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm following Gideon's structure for this (incidentally thank you- I hate the way I organize these things), if desired I'll edit this to a statblock.

Since I was the last one to respond to the recruiting call, and I'll typically be responding in the afternoon/evening, I don't mind being an alternate.

Anyway here goes:

*Delmar Blisterborn*
*Dwarf, Cleric 5*
(Medium Humanoid)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Hit Dice:* 5d8+10 (36 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 20'
*AC:* 18 (+0 dex, +8 full plate); ACP -6
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+5 
*Attack:* Longspear +6 (1d8+3 x3; MW) or Morningstar +6 (1d8+2/3 x2 MW) or Crossbow +4 (1d8 19-20; MW) 
*Space/Reach:* 5x5/5
*Special Qualities:* Dwarf Traits, Spellcasting, Undead Turning 2/day, Greater Turning 1/day
*Saves:* Fort- +6 (8), Ref- +1 (3), Will- +8 (10)
*Attributes:* Str-14, Dex-10, Con-14, Int-10, Wis-19, Cha-8
*Languages:* Common, Dwarf
*Skills:* Balance -6, Climb -2, Concentration +11, Diplomacy +4, Jump -10, Hide -6, Knowledge (Religion) +5, Listen +4, Move Silently -6, Spot +4, Swim -10 
*Feats:* Augment Healing, Skill Focus (Concentration)
*Domains:* Sun, Healing
*Spells per day:* 5/4+d/3+d/2+d  
*Typical Prep:* *0 (DC:14)- Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Guidance, Read Magic; *1 (DC:15)-magic weapon, protection from evil, remove fear, shield of faith, cure light (d); *2 (DC:16)-calm emotions *OR* shield other, lesser restoration, remove paralysis, cure moderate (d); *3 (DC:17)-dispel magic, remove curse, searing light (d)
*Encumbrance:* Medium Load (102 lbs), Lift: 175 lbs, Lift over head: 350 lbs, Drag: 850 lbs
----
*Description:* At a tall 4'4" and a mere 122 lbs., Delmar looks like a sickly Dwarf child afflicted by late stage Orkinson's Syndrome (a rare and very deadly disorder in which a dwarf grows suddenly to forbidden height.) He sports a deep, deep bronze tan and has a wiry but powerful build. 

An angular face is accentuated by a long hook nose and sunken eyes. His shiny, totally bald skull could in theory be covered by his massive caterpillar-like blond eyebrows but his deep seated sense of style demands otherwise. Similarly his blond, handlebar mustache seems to know no limits. Strangely, he has the delicate, tapered hands of an artist. He sports a deep scar above his left ear from when a chair was broken over his head in childhood brawl.

His attire is typical of a radical Pelorian- bright yellow vestmants with Orange threads and blue streaks and a sun motif, but in an almost tie dye pattern.
----
*Personality:* For a dwarf, he is positively sunny (which is another way of saying someone only peed in his wheaties twice.) He interacts poorly with other dwarves but secretly longs for their approval. His appearance and demeanor often provoke instant disdain and occasional violence in Dwarfkin. 

The only group of Dwarves he meets as equals are Derro and he seems to be easily mislead by his half-breed brethren. Indeed, when left in the underdark, Delmar becomes uncertain and even rattled in the cavernous enviorment.

If anything, he could be accused of being a humanophile- his love of tanning, bleached facial hair, bright colors, open affection as well as fresh fruits and vegetables being just some of the reasons.
----
*History:* Though he would never admit to it, he was born the son of a desert dwarf and a wild human woman from the valley. Few know this and fewer would even guess- though there are persistent rumors of crossbreeds in recent recollection. He adamantly avoids the subject of his parentage and insists he is a fullblood raised by the monks. This is a half-truth.

His father, the chieftan of a nomadic desert dwarf tribe decended from exiled heretics, had always been ashamed of his eldest son and went to great lengths to acquire monastic training for him. His tribe was close to being deamed worthy to attempt the trials of redemption and renewal.

The only church that would accept young Delmar was the Church of Pelor. His deeply shamed father had even tried to admit him under the false pretense that he was a orphaned Gnome the tribe had rescued. Though the brothers knew of his deception, they allowed the charade to continue. Shortly thereafter, however, the monks did their best to ground him in the dwarven arts as well as the precepts of Pelor.
----
*Posessions:* MW Full Plate (with sun motif), MW Longspear, MW Crossbow, 10 bolts, silver dagger, Gilded Holy Symbol, buckler (not listed with AC), 4 bags of Caltrops, Thunderstone, Tanglefoot bag, Vial of Holy Water, Chalk, Flint and Steel, Whetstone, hair lightener, Blanket, Bedroll, Backpack, Waterskin, Grappling Hook, 50' silk rope, Climber's Kit, 7 days rations, *scrolls of:* Silence x1, Comprehend Languages x2, Remove Fear x1, Sanctuary x1, Cure Moderate Wounds x1, remaining wealth: 22 GP, 9 SP, 9 CP


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 29, 2004)

*Minor Explanation*

Starting gold is low (3300 gold), I realize. Your characters are representing adventurers who have not yet made it big. 

However, once the party is set you will get a fairly large lump sum to split or spend as a group (conceivably pooling things together for an important item or two). This should even things out a bit.

DrDevoid: Augment Healing is allowed!

Isida: Noted!

Elocin: Noted!

Wystan: Noted!

Looking forward to seeing everyones characters.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2004)

*Belok Rustwater Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Okay, here's a final draft. 

Scotley

Belok Rustwater
Half-Giant
Level Adjustment +1
Rogue 2/Psychic Warrior 2 
Exp: 

Str:18 (+2 race +1 4th level) (8pt.)
Dex:12 (-2 race)	(6pt.)
Con:14 (+2 race)	(4pt.)
Int:12  		(4pt.)
Wis:14  		(6pt.)
Cha:12  		(4pt.)

Height: 7'9"
Weight: 230
Age: 42
Hp:  30
Speed: 30’
Power Points: 5
AC:17, 11 Touch, 16 Flat Footed (numbers assume buckler is in use)
Armor Check Penalty: 0
Init: +1
Alignment: NG
Languages: Common, Giant

Race/Class Abilities/Feats: Low-Light Vision, Fire Acclimated (+2 saves vs. Fire), Powerful Build (treat as large when favorable), Naturally Psionic (2 Psi points), Psi-Like ability (Stomp 1/day at 1/2 level), Not subject to Humanoid only spells such as charm person. Proficiency with all simple and martial weapons, light, medium, and heavy armor as well as all shields except tower shields. Sneak Attack +1d6, Evasion, Trapfinding. Point blank shot, Psionic Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot. 

Saves: Fort—3+2 Con=5, Ref—3+1 Dex=4, Will—0+2 Wis=2

Bab: +2  

Melee

MW Large Glaive: +7 Attack 2d8+6 s x3 crit (316gp) Reach

MW Large Warhammer: +7 Attack 2d6+4 b x3 crit (324gp)

Large Lance: +6 Attack 2d6+4 (x2 if charging mount) p x3 crit (20gp) Reach

Large Dagger: +6 Attack 1d6+4 p or s 19-20 crit 

Ranged   +1 attack and damage within 30’

Large Javelin: +3 Attack 1d8+4 p x2 crit range--30' (has 12) (24gp)

Large Dagger +3 Attack 1d6+4 19-20 p crit range—10’ (has 3) (12gp)

Armor: +1 Studded Leather (1025 gp), +1 Buckler (1015 gp)

Skills: Psychic Warrior (3x2) Rogue (9x5)

Appraise r (+1Int)
Autohypnosis pw (2+2Wis)
Balance r (+1Dex) ac
Bluff r (5+1Cha)
Climb b (+4Str) ac
Concentration pw (3+2Con)
Craft b (+1Int)
Decipher Script r (1+1Int)
Diplomacy r (+1Cha +4syn)
Disable Device r (5+1Int+2mwtools)
Disguise r (+1Cha +2syn)
Escape Artist r (+1Dex) ac
Forgery r (+1Int)
Gather Information r (1+1Cha+2syn)
Heal xx (+2Wis+2 Kit)
Hide r (1+1Dex) ac
Intimidate r (2+1Cha +2 +2syn)
Jump b (+4Str) ac
Knowledge r (local) (5+1Int)
Knowledge pw (psionics)(1+1Int)
Listen r (4+2Wis)
Move Silently r (+1Dex) ac
Open Lock r (5+1Dex+2mwtools)
Perform r (+1Cha)
Profession-Miner b (1+2Wis)
Profession-Other b (+2Wis)
Ride pw (+1Dex) (+2 to stay in the saddle)
Search b (5+1Int)
Sense Motive r (5+2Wis)
Slight of Hand r (+1Dex +2syn) ac
Spot r (4+2Wis)
Survival xx (+2Wis)
Swim b (+4Str)
Tumble r (+1Dex) ac
Use Magic Device r (1+1Cha)
Use Rope r (+1Dex)

ac=armor check penalty, r=rogue skills pw=psychic warrior skills b=skill in both classes

Powers Know: 2 1st Level 

Force Screen: Invisible disc provides +4 shield bonus to AC. Duration 1min/level. 5 additional power points add +1 AC.

Stomp: (racial bonus) Subjects fall prone and take 1d4 non-lethal damage—20’ cone spread. Each additional power point adds +1d4 non-lethal damage. 

Precognition Offensive: +1 insight bonus on your attack rolls. Each 3 additional points adds +1, 6 additional points makes swift rather than standard action. 

Other Gear: Backpack (2gp), Explorers Outfit (10gp), Traveler's Outfit (1gp), MW Thieves’ tools (100gp), Bedroll (1sp), Belt pouchesx2 (2gp), Rope Hempen 100' (2gp), torchx3 (3cp), Quiver sized for javelins (4gp), Waterskinx3 (3gp), Potion of Cure Light wounds x2 (100gp), Flint and Steel (1gp), tindertwig x4 (3gp), Healers’ Kit (50gp), Trail Rations 2 weeks (7gp), Large Riding Lizard (250gp), Military Saddle, bags, bit and bridle (26gp), Tent (10gp), Small water casksx2 (4gp), Thunderstone, Tanglefoot bag, Smoke stick, Sunrod x2. Noble Desert Cloak.  

Cash: 6 gp, 6 sp, 7 copper     Amethyst (100gp)

Appearance/Personality: Belok is of towering height among men, but fairly normal as half-giants go. He is strongly built and broad shouldered, a testament to a youth spend working the mines. He has smoldering dark eyes flecked with gold. His skin is a deep copper color and scarred with the marks of a life of hard labor and adventure. His hair is glossy black and carefully braided in a leather thong with red gold wire. He wears a tightly woven black beard from his chin adorned similarly to his hair. His face is too strongly featured to be called handsome. His jaw is prominent and his cheek bones high with a broad flat nose. A red gold hoop hangs from his left ear. He wears distinctive studded leather armor colored in stripes of buff and brown with the studs enameled randomly in gray, black, and copper. His wooden buckler is faded to gray with an aged green copper band and boss. He wears a low buff leather hat with a very broad brim and a hatband of snakeskin. Fingerless brown leather gloves cover his hands. A quiver of enormous javelins that would make spears for a lesser man hangs over his shoulder. At his side hangs a massive warhammer with a blackened steel head and a polished oak handle the lower half wrapped with a wide faded red leather strap. Daggers the size of swords protrude from boot tops as well as a sheath at his belt. Typically a large glaive of blackened steel red leather and oak to match the hammer rests in the crook of his arm. The blade is wickedly curved and honed razor sharp, but bears the scars of use.  

Background/History: Belok was born into the Rustwater clan of miners who work an old iron mine far up river from Windfall. He took up the family business at a young age, but quickly bored with the monotonous labor. He found it much more interesting to explore older abandoned parts of the mine as well as caves and a nearby city lost to the desert in the magical apocalypse. 
  During one such foray deep into the mine Belok stumbled onto a finely carved tunnel that he was sure had not been there on previous explorations. He followed it cautiously yet was attacked by skeletal undead guardians which he narrowly bested. He had to pass traps some of which wounded him, but fortunately the poison that once covered the needles had long since turned to dust and fallen away. Finally, he figured out a strange puzzle lock and opened the final chamber. He found braziers and lit them to reveal a vast burial chamber. Inside the walls were covered with pictures of an ancient half-giant hero. To Belok the pictures of the hero looked very much like himself. He studied them until the fire began to dim. Most of the grave goods hand long since rotten away, but there was a suit of studded leather armor and a buckler on a stand that had been preserved. He took them and went to tell his clan of the find. However, when he returned with other clan members he could not locate the tunnel again. 
  Despite his wounds and the armor he felt the clan doubted his story and he often sensed them staring at him or whispering about him. After a few months he decided that it was time to leave the clan and go out into the world. He hated the work and no longer really felt a part of the clan. He headed for the nearest town to seek his livelihood. He sound found that things he had always taken for granted among the clan were now valuable--his size, strength and psionic ability. These things were rare and prized among the people of the town. Soon Belok was working a guard on caravans all over the desert. His very appearance sometimes deterred lesser bandits. He grew in strength and skill. His love of exploring continued and he joined expeditions to lost cities, abandoned mines and the depths of the jungle. Recently, he has been working around with a caravan that ended in Windfall. He had enough money to live on for a while and has been enjoying the taverns and other entertainments to be found here. Unfortunately, as happens all too often Belok finds himself broke and without work.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 29, 2004)

*Thane, the Rogue/Fighter*

Hi Peter,

I was thinking, in one of my various ideas, of making a warrior and multiclassinging into the Knight Protector of the Great Kingdom PrC (from the 3.0 Sword and Fist book... if there's a newer version of this class, I don't have it) at 6th level... but wanted permission first. Is this okay?

I was thinking that the character could be from the far off kingdom that's ostesibly in control of the region... nominally here to protect the interests of the kingdom (sultanate) but not *officially* sactioned to do so.

Yea or nay, let me know. 

And here's Thane :

*Thane*
Human Male, Rogue 1/Fighter 4 (going for Knight Protector of the Great Kingdom)
(medium humanoid)
*Hit Dice:*  1d6 (6) + 4d10 (3,5,8,9) + 10 (41 HP)
*CURRENT HIT POINTS:* 41 
*Initiative*:  +1
*Speed*:  30’ (studded leather), or 15’ (banded), or 50’ (mounted)
*Armor Class*: 19 (Flat-Footed: 18),
*Base Attack/Grapple*:  +7 (+4 base, +3 strength, +0 size)
*Attack*:  +9 (bastard sword), +7 (warhammer, or kukri), +5 (ranged)
*Space/Reach*:  5’x5’/0’
*Special Qualities*:  +4 skill points @ 1st, +1 skill pt. per level, +1 feat @ 1st, Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding,   
*Saves*: Fortitude +6, Reflex +4, Will +2
*Abilities*: Str: 16, Dex: 12, Con: 14, Int: 12, Wis: 12, Cha: 12
*Languages*:  Common, 
*Skills*: 
Bluff +5, Climb +8, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +4, Gather Information +5, Handle Animal +3, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (nobility/royalty) +5cc, Listen +3, Ride +7, Search +3, Sense Motive +5, Spot +5, 
*Feats*:  
Power Attack, Cleave, Exotic Weapon: Bastard Sword, Great Cleave, Mounted Combat, Weapon Focus: Bastard Sword

*Description*: 
Thane is a very tall man, just over 7 feet. He’s got a healthy physique, although his great height makes him look skinnier than he actually his. His dark slate-gray hair is worn neck length and is slightly curled. Despite his great height, the thing people usually remember about Thane is the penetrating stare of his ash-gray eyes. The odd eye color is accentuated by his unusually thick brow, which shadows his eyes.

Thane is missing the pinky finger of his left hand and bears many lash-scars all over his back and legs (which he’s ashamed of and so normally covers). His nose was broken long ago, and although it healed more or less correctly, the break is obvious to those who know what to look for.

_Hgt_: 7’3”, _Wt_: 236 lbs., _Hair_: gray/black, _Eyes_: pale gray, _Other_: missing finger, broken nose, scarred

*Personality*: 
Thane is a reserved and thoughtful man prone outbursts of heroic idealism. His ideas of both what he thinks the world should be and his view of himself as the last bastion of order (and assumed goodness) usually gets him into some tough binds. 

He is currently beginning to wonder if coming to this forsaken desert, with its degenerate * rebels * might have been a mistake.

*History*: 
A child of an inner-city prostitute, Thane didn’t have many options as a child. His innate cleverness and strength of personality won him many friends however. And soon he was part of gang of inner-city thugs and cat burglars. 

One fateful afternoon, Thane was caught in the act of stealing a nobleman’s sword. Rather than have the lad executed or sent to jail, the nobleman, a member of the Knight Protectors of the Great Kingdom, took it upon himself to see that Thane learn discipline and the benefits of bringing Law to the lawless… the scars Thane’s body now bears are a testament to both the noble’s patience and Thane’s stubbornness.

After more than 7 years of training, Thane finally learned to control himself (mostly) and now shares his mentor’s outlook on the Law, Civilization, and the Great Kingdom’s role in safeguarding the world from the depredations of those whose concept of law arises from their ability to abuse all those weaker than themselves.

In order to join the organization of Knight-Protectors, each aspirant needs to seek out opportunities to defend the Kingdom and seek glory through war or combat. Most wander through the city streets dispensing justice that the local police forces are too occupied (or corrupt) to deal with themselves… Thane however, after a night of drunken boasting, decided to visit the frontier and not return until he’d “truly accomplished something.”  Now that he’s in the desert, alone against all manner of strange barbarians, in a land that barely even recognizes its allegience to the sultanate, he’s wondering if perhaps he’s made a mistake? 

*Stuff*: 
MW Bastard Sword (335gp), Kukri (8gp), Warhammer (12gp), MW Banded Mail w/ Spikes (400gp), +1 Buckler (1,165gp), MW Studded Leather (175gp), Backpack (2gp), Bedroll (1sp), 4 sq. yards of canvas (4sp), Chalk (1cp), Flint + Steel (1gp), Hooded Lantern (7gp), Small steel mirror (10gp), Shaving knife (5cp?), 10 days of trail rations (5gp), 50’ of silk rope (10gp), Tent (10gp), Whetstone (2cp), (5) waterskins (5gp), (9) Sunrods (18gp), (3) Tanglefoot Bags (150gp), (3) Thunderstone (90gp), (10) Tindertwig (10gp), (2) Antitoxin (100gp), (3) Smokesticks (60gp), Courtier’s outfit (30gp), Explorer’s Outfit (10gp), Light Warhorse (150gp), Saddle-Military (60gp), Packs (15gp), (2) Saddlebags (8gp), 10 day’s feed (5sp), Studded Leather Barding (60gp), Bit n Bridle (2gp), Platinum Ring _focus for Shield Other_(50gp)
_Spending Money_: 205gp


----------



## Elocin (Oct 29, 2004)

I am making a Human Fighter 1/Warmage 4 which should be a lot of fun as I then am hoping to go into Havoc Mage (pending approval) and then I am unsure.  Currently he is wearing a Mithril Chain Shirt and has a buckler strapped to his left arm and has a scimitar hung on his left hip.  I should have his stats up in about an hour or so.

And here she is....

Liliana
Female Human Fighter 1/Warmage 4 
Exp: 10,000 ?

Str:12
Dex:12
Con:14
Int:14
Wis:12
Cha:16

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140
Age: 19
Hp: 36
Speed: 30’
AC:16 - 11 Touch, 15 Flat Footed
Init: +5
Alignment: CG
Languages: Common, Draconic, Orc

*Saves:*
Fort +6
Con +5
Ref +6

*Attacks:*
Bab: +3 
MW Scimitar: +5 Attack 1d6+1 18-20/x2
MW Mighty Composite Longbow +5 Attack 1d8+1 20/x3
Dagger: +4 Attack 1d4+1 19-20/2
Ray - Touch Attack: +4 20/x2

*Armor:*
Mithril Chain Shirt
Buckler

*Spells*
_Level - 0_
Acid Splash
Disrupt Undead
Light
Ray of Frost

_Level - 1_
Lesser Acid Orb
Burning Hands
Chill Touch
Lesser Cold Orb
Lesser Electric Orb
Lesser Fire Orb
Magic Missle
Shocking Grasp
Sleep
Lesser Sonic Orb
True Strike

_Level - 2_
Blades of Fire
Continual Flame
Fireburst
Fire Trap
Flamming Sphere
Melf's Acid Arrow
Pyrotechnics
Scorching Ray
Shatter

*Skills:*
Appraise +2
Balance +1
Bluff +3
Climb +1
Concentration +8
Diplomacy +3
Disguise +3
Escape Artist +1
Forgery +2
Gather Information +3
Heal +1
Hide +1
Intimidate +3
Jump +1
Knowledge Arcana +8
Knowledge History +2
Listen +1
Move Silently +5
Ride +1
Search +2
Sense Motive +1
Spellcraft +10
Spot +1
Survival +1
Swim +1
Tumble +5
Use Rope +1

*Gear:*
Backpack, Explorers Outfit, Traveler's Outfit, Bedroll, Belt Pouches x5, Flask x2, Flint and Steel, Ink (5oz), Ink Pen x2, small Steel Mirror, Paper (40 sheets), 10' Pole, Trail Rations x10, Sealing Wax x2, Signet Ring, Rope Silk 50', Waterskin x3, Potion of Cure Light wounds x2,Cloak of Resistance +1. 

*Cash:* 15 gp, 6 sp

*Appearance/Personality:*
Dark tanned skin
Black hair
Green eyes
Tattoo around neck
Beautiful

*Background/History:*
My parents must have had a lot of patience as I am still alive.  I was never like any of my sisters; I refused to wear a dress, as I found my pants much more useful and made of hardier stock.  When the children of the village would get together and re-enact battles from the last Great War I seemed to always find myself on the front lines with a lot of the older boys and they never seemed to mind.  I could definitely hold my own against most anyone whether at range or in melee.  Then one day my best friend had something secret to share with me.  Karl stole a bottle of alchemist fire from some merchant and my eyes were glued to how the mixture seemed to be alive, swimming back and forth in the vial.  I snatched the bottle from Karl as I wanted to look closer at it and I saw the bottle dropping from my fingers.  The vial fell to my feet and the result was astounding as the explosion consumed my body, but I did not burn.  The fire was creeping along my body and then it looked like I absorbed the energy and at that exact, something awoke in me that I never knew existed.  I could feel the same kind of power flowing through my veins and I knew where I needed to go.

I had heard from some merchants that there was a town some leagues away that had a small academy of sorts.  It was a magical academy that trained gifted people in the use of magic and combat training and fused them together to form a fighting combination almost as powerful as the mages of old.  I wanted to be one of them and so informed my parents that I was leaving and I wish them luck as the very next day I set out on my grand adventure.

I left the school some years ago and have been traveling ever since; looking for adventure anywhere I could find it.  I can feel the power growing more and more intense as the days crept past.  It sometimes feels like I am searching for something but I know not what it could be.  Deep down inside I feel as if I was meant for something, but that something has not found me yet.  I love the rush of excitement that washes over me in the heat of combat and because of that I am always eager for a fight.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 29, 2004)

Lobo: If by warrior, you mean fighter that would be fine. I will probably have to go over the Knight Protector to convert into 3.5 but in general that sounds fine!

Elocon: Sounds great!


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 29, 2004)

If there's room for more I'll have a Marshall (maybe with some Psychic Warrior) posted tonight...


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 29, 2004)

Great!   Do you have that PrC or should I email you the text for conversion? 

Sounds like we're going to have a melee heavy group. 

So we have...

  HalfGiant   Psychic Warrior
  Human  Rogue/Fighter
  Human  Fighter/Warmage (sounds neat, what is it?)
  Dwarf  Cleric 
  Halfling  Wilder 
  Unknown  Psychic Warrior

...is this right?


----------



## Elocin (Oct 29, 2004)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Human  Fighter/Warmage (sounds neat, what is it?)




Basically the same as a Sorcerer but I have a VERY limited spell list and they are only damaging spells at that, I think there are a total of 77 spells only that I can use up to 9th level.  It also allows me to wear armor without any ASF checks up to medium armor once I gain some levels.  I get some special metamagic feats that I can are called "Sudden Metamagic Feats" that makes me able to cast spells using said feats wihtout taking a full-round to cast only able to do this once per day per feat.  And I can apply my Int bonus to damage for all my damaging spells.

I have never tried it before but it looks promising.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2004)

Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Great!   Do you have that PrC or should I email you the text for conversion?
> 
> Sounds like we're going to have a melee heavy group.
> 
> ...




Looks about right, the Half-Giant is also half-rogue just not a very sneaky one--too big I guess. He will be able to do lots of damage from the second rank with reach or with javelins, but not so useful in direct melee due to poor armor class and hit points. The Unknown mentioned Marshall from Minatures Handbook which is a second string fighter--in terms of bab and hp, but with some bard like ability to boost the others and even offer them some bonus actions. It actually looks like a fairly balanced group to me. The wilder can pick up some of the arcane caster slack. I think it will be an interesting group and I hope to finish up the Half-Giant tomorrow night. 

Scotley


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi guys! Sorry I didn't check in last night as that was my actual gaming night. 

Okay, we have characters, but we need names for every character. Scotley's character will need a name!

Tonguez, you can still submit a character! But hopefully do it soon so I can start. 

I don't have the Havoc Mage PrC but you can tell me which book it is in or where to look at it. In general I'm pretty easy about those things and I have a contracted a firm that will send a rules lawyer to advise me. (haha) 
It won't matter until/when you level up. 

The Official Roster: 
Phelen Brighteyes - Halfling Wilder
Delmar Blisterborn - (Semi)Dwarf Cleric
Thane - Human Rogue/Fighter
Lilianna - Human Fighter/Warmage
?? - Half Giant Psionic Warrior/Rogue
Sher Farhid - Weretiger Marshal

Pretty much no longer recruiting, but you can still submit alternates.
Tonguez got his character in (see below).


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 30, 2004)

*Sher Farid  * 
*Race* Human Shapechanger (Tiger) Template Class Level +1 Tiger Level +1
*Class* Marshal 3
Exp: 
*Height*: 6'5"
*Weight*: 
*Age*: 35

*Str*: 14   (+2) (12+2 Tiger)
*Dex*: 12  (+1)
*Con*: 14 (+2)
*Int*:12  (+1)
*Wis*:16  (+3) (*14 +2 Template) 
*Cha*: 16 (+3)

*Speed*: 30’ human 40‘ Tiger
*Hp*: 37 (5d8+10)
*Init*:  5 (1+4 Improved Initiative)
*AC* 17 (+1 dex +4 Chainshirt +2 Natural) Touch 13 Flatfooted 16
*Saves*Fort 7, Ref 4 Will 6 
*Bab*: 2 Melee 4 (+2)  Ranged 3 (+ 1) 

Human form:Scythe +4 dam 2d4/x4  
Masterwork Crossbow (Light) +4 dam 1d8/19-20/x2
Tiger form: Bite +6 dam 1d6

* Alignment*: NG
*Languages*: Goblin

*Race Abilities* 
Alternate form (tiger) Wis +2, natural armor +2, low-light vision, feat (Alertness), Tiger abilities (+4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. Hide bonus +8 in tiger form 

*Class/Feats Abilities*: Skill Focus (Diplomacy), minor aura (2) Major aura+1 (1) Improved Initiative, Track, feat

*Skills 30* (rank+stat+mod)
Diplomacy 10 (4+3+3*), Intimidate 9 (6+3+0), Listen 10  (5+3+2*), Ride 4  (3+1+0), Sense Motive 5 (2+3+0), Spot 7 (2+3+2*), Survival 9  (6+3+0), 
Tiger 3: Balance 5 (1+4^), Control Shape, Hide 10 (5+1+4^) 14 Tiger form, Move Silently 8 (3+1+4^), 
_No Ranks_: Bluff (3), Handle Animal (3), Knowledge (1), Perform (3), Swim (2). 
*class ability
^ Skills upgrades.

*Equipment*
Masterwork Crossbow 335, Scythe 18, Chainshirt,
Backpack, Bedroll, Fishing net, Grappling hook, silk rope, potion cure light wounds (3)
Axebeak (Mount) - name: Tef

*Appearance*: Tall and athletic, with a dark complexion and bright green eyes (like those of a cat even in human form)

*Background*: Sher Farid is a natural Lycanthrope born into one of the desert tribes. His strange heritage made him a figure of awe amongst his tribesmen, and combined with his enhanced perceptiveness and ability to see the best course of action he soon became a a leader amongst them. But Sher Farid was not content, the beast within him longed for the solitude of the desert, away from the watching eyes and adoring masses. 
And so one day he left, without a word to any he took on a tigers form and headed out into the sands.

It was two perhaps three years later (he has lost count alone in the deserts) that he came across another human in what he had started to regard as his own territory and suddenly both curious and in need of company decided to track along behind  (cue meeting with another PC)

Weretiger Template Class  at WoTC


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 30, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks Tonguez. You are in. This thread will soon become an OOC thread until it gets too long.

Thane: That would be fine. You could be a representative from overseas. The Grand Empire of Bezillium, ruled by the silver empress Cassandra XXI. Most characters will greet this knowledge with "who?" 
Bezillium is recognized, however. 


Horses are (of course) available. 

Camels are 60-75 gp for the typical dromedary. It can be used for both riding or as a pack animal.  

Desert Llamas are 50-60 gp, and can make pack animals, or even mounts (for small characters). 

Riding Lizards are around 250-300 and can act as both mounts or pack animals. This priceis for a large lizard that can accomodate a pair of medium characters (or 4 small characters). Bigger ones would be available as well. I'll post stats. 

Axebeaks (remember them?) are also commonly used as mounts. These are like giant ostriches, weighing in at about 400 pounds. 90-100 gp each, and are generally faster in speed to horses (65' move, x5 run instead of x4)


----------



## Elocin (Oct 30, 2004)

Havoc Mage is also from the Miniatures Handbook and it is only a 5 level PRc and looking back at my character I can not get in to it until 7th level, need my +4 BAB.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2004)

Okay the half-giant has a name (Belok Rustwater), a history and a lizard (I await the stats for it). Please look over the history and make sure it doesn't conflict with what you are planning. I get a little carried away sometimes when I start writing. I will be happy to edit as needed. Is there an in character or rogues gallery thread? I'm looking forward to playing. 

Scotley


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 30, 2004)

Peter said:
			
		

> Axebeaks (remember them?) are also commonly used as mounts. These are like giant ostriches, weighing in at about 400 pounds. 90-100 gp each, and are generally faster in speed to horses (65' move, x5 run instead of x4)




eeeww yes I remember them! Can I use the wild cohort feat and get one


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 30, 2004)

You don't need a wild cohort feat for one, they are just considered normal pack animals/mounts!

Ok, we have names for everyone. I will be starting soon.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 30, 2004)

The Regional Map of Windfall

A backwater area of the Vasthani Sultanate, Province of the Bezillium Empire. 

(map attached)

Also,... Axebeaks!

Axebeak
Axebeak: CR 1; Large Animal ; HD 3d8+6 (Animal) ; hp 19; Init +2; Spd 60; AC:14 (Flatfooted:12 Touch:11); Atk +3 base melee, +3 base ranged; +3/-2 (1d8+2, Beak; 1d4+1, 2 Kicks); SQ: Low-light Vision (Ex); AL N; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +0; STR 15, DEX 15, CON 15, INT 2, WIS 9, CHA 6.
Skills: Hide -2, Jump +6, Listen +5, Spot +5**
* Axebeaks get 5x movement when running instead of the normal 4x movement rate. 
**Due to their keen eyesight, Axebeaks receive a +4 bonus to spot when in daylight. 
Carrying Cap: Light: 198 lbs, Medium 399 lbs, Hvy 600 lbs. 

An axebeak can fight while mounted but the rider cannot also attack unless she makes ride checks. Because of their build and leg strength, axebeaks have the carrying capacity of a quadruped. 

And Giant Riding Lizards!
Giant Riding Lizard: CR 1; Large Animal ; HD 3d8+9 (Animal) ; hp 22; Init +0; Spd AC:15 (Flatfooted:15 Touch:9); Atk +3 base melee, +1 base ranged; +3/-2 (1d8+2, Bite; 1d6+1, Tail Slap); SQ: Low-light Vision (Ex); AL N; SV Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +1; STR 15, DEX 10, CON 17, INT 2, WIS 10, CHA 6.
Skills: Climb +4, Listen +3, Spot +3. 

Giant Riding Lizards can fight while mounted, but the rider cannot also attack unless he makes ride checks.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 31, 2004)

Well looky here - an Axebeak courtesy of the Creature Catalogue (art by Michael LoPresti)


----------



## UniversalMonster (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah! Although I imagined them more colorful maybe. I was thinking players could decide coloration themselves, but in general they were dull green, brown, gold, white or all black. Or some combination. 

Okay. Kicking this off... go to the Playing the Game Forum and look for the thread titled 'The Perilous (Chapter I)' 

You may end up coming right back here to discuss some things OOC.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi Peter,

Who exactly is Thane working for/representing? Did you have anyone (or organization) in mind? Or do you want me to come up with that?


----------



## Ghostknight (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah well, what do you know- I miss one weekend and I'm late!  Fair enough, you did out daily into the posting speed!

Have fun!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 1, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Ah well, what do you know- I miss one weekend and I'm late!  Fair enough, you did out daily into the posting speed!
> 
> Have fun!





Peter later revised his post to require daily posting on weekdays, so given that its only early Monday morning in the states perhaps its not too late. The more the merrier. 

Scotley


----------



## Elocin (Nov 1, 2004)

I have updated my background but still need to work on some of the finer touches.  It will kind of give you an insight into my character though.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Peter do you want to make the rolls for us or do you want us to use www.invisiblecastle.com and use our character names so you can check on us occasionally.  Then we can just place the links in our posts and go from there?

Such as this Sense Motive=25

As long as we put our character names in the appropriate box anyone can look up our rolls to see them.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 2, 2004)

I say we definately push for more money, 1)becuase he is expecting it, he is a merchant and is probably low-balling us 2) he has laready bought some information and probably found out that he can't retrive the stuff himself, otherwise he would to save the money.  He obviously needs US (adventures) to get his stuff back, which means danger.  I am not sure he will give us all the information he has so we will need seed money to gather more information and to posibly buy people off.  I say we shoot for 10,000, half now and half when we return the rugs.  As much as my character will need to take a bath afterwards, mine might be the best to push for more money, he seems to have an interest in me for some reason (even though I know this will haunt me in the future some way, damn RBDM's, lol).

Anyway, what say you all.....


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes! Please use Invisible castle. I didn't know about that site before last night. 

As for Thane- he is simply a minor knight of the Bezllium Empire and doesn't have any sponsor anymore. He can have contacts with a few officials or something like that if you like. 

Ghostknight, feel free to submit a character. It was more of a first come-first to post a character-first served kind of deal.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 2, 2004)

How do we link the rolls on invisible castle to the thread? I myself get a run-time error when I mouse over any of the icons for customizing the text (well, at work that is).   Is there a specific button we need to press or code we need to use?

Sorry... I'm totally html deficient.  

Would a simple HTML link to the rolls work?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2004)

Elocin,

 You can negotiate for 10k as far as Belok is concerned. He supports with an aid on diplomacy assuming Peter lets it come dowm to dice rather than role-play. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=36289

Belokrolls 1d20+5, getting [15,5] = (20)
Aid another on diplomacy


----------



## Elocin (Nov 2, 2004)

Ok here is how www.invisiblecastle.com works.

To test out this site, for th ename I would pick just some random name so you can test it out, do not use your character name.

First page click on Roll Dice.
Then input your info -
 - Character Name
 - Number of Rolls
 - the type of dice you need to roll
 - The a Note, such as Sense Motive, Bluff, Attack roll or whatever, or no note if you don't want to do one.
 - Then check mark where it says Format for EZBoard.
 - Then click Roll
 - On the next roll you will see the result and there should be an html link at the bottom, just copy and past that into your thread post and you can rename it, to whatever you want in the test.  Just preview your post to see what it looks like.
- Once you get the hang of it, it is really easy and a great way to pre-roll things to help the DM out and he can check your rolls to see if you are cheating or what not by looking up your rolls using your chracater name.

I found this out by accident really when I was reading someone's else's PbP and saw them using these links so I followed them and was blown away by the site.  I thought it was awesome.


As for trying to get mor money I am all for it, what does everyone else think?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 2, 2004)

Okay, Thane will try Diplomacy if you like (Diplomacy +5; Result=8) or will assist someone else (same result).

Link: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=36300


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 2, 2004)

As mentioned in the IC thread, Delmar will also aid when appropriate. Currently, Polixarchus' interest in Liliana would seem to make her the most logical diplomat.

Were she to do it, I suppose she could even feign interest with a bluff, but that's up to her. *Peter*, Would that through off our diplomatic aids?

I suppose IC an aid would be the assembled trying to look stoic and battle hardened?


----------



## Elocin (Nov 2, 2004)

I am just waiting to see what ever one says before I post again in the IC thread.  I would probably be using a combination of bluff and diplomacy so I will roll the two and add a +2 synergy bonus from Belok as he beat the DC 10 aid another check.  Now I have no idea if this will work or not but you never know.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi all! Ok, negotiate for 10,000, is what I'm getting here. Sorry I didn't update last night - it was an intense evening!

Delmar: yes, the aid check can be a non-verbal cue. Ok! I'm going there right now.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 4, 2004)

LIST OF POSSIBLE LOCATIONS: 

Think of it as like the set list of a movie. 

In Town: 
Weaver's Hall
The Sea Flower (Tavern)
The Prismatic Spray (Inn)
The Bazaar Area 

Outisde Town: 
Wilderness Area 
Shabu's Tower

Anyplace else you can think of that you want me to put on this list, feel free to suggest.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 4, 2004)

Also! Forgot to mention, you have your money, at least 5,000 gp of it.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 4, 2004)

*Divvying up the money*

Hi guys (gals?),

I vote that we keep 1/2 for a party emergency fund and spend the other 1/2 on incidentals (scrolls, wands, & other party support items). Then, as we earn treasure, I vote that we funnel 20% into further party support items, ressurections, etc. The remaining 80% would be divvied up amongst ourselves.

What do you guys think?


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 4, 2004)

*Lobo Lurker*, that proposition works for me at least. Let's put a total on how much we need to keep. I'd suggest a 1,000 GP minimum. 

Provided there are no changes to DMG market values:

6 CMW potions are 1,800
1 CLW wand is 750

That's 2,250 right there. 

We each have the two gems which can cover minor expenses (and the mount?)

Oh, and the Delwar/Delmar thing isn't a big deal. It's just, you know, Dwarves are cranky.

*Peter,* can we add a hospice/temple/monastery to the location list?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2004)

2 Cure light potions each would give us almost the same healing for half the gold, but at a crucial time it might not be enough in one round. I don't think 250 for scrolls is going to buy much. Perhaps we should spend 3000 total rather than 2500. That's a little better. Ideas?

Scotley


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 5, 2004)

A 3,000/2,000 split is okay by me if that's what it'll take. 

I agree that we should probobly stick with the Cure Moderate Wounds potions rather than the Light ones... With a wand around, the potions aren't likely to be used unless it's of dire necessity and I think that whomever is drinking the potion will appreciate the greater amount healed.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 5, 2004)

You know, I read right past the part about keeping half. Yeah 3K sounds about right. As I mentioned before it shouldn't spill over past 4K.

What extra scrolls does everyone want? Delmar already has a paltry few: silence, comp lang x2, remove fear (seemingly a waste at caster level 1, but we'll see) and a CMW.

I can swap out "Prayer" for "Dispel Magic" from my typical prep (see page 1) if desired. I can also switch out my Orisons a bit to get more "Guidance" if the lockpick(s) would like a boost. I know we don't have a single classed rogue and I'd like to ease that burden if possible.

-Joe


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2004)

drdevoid said:
			
		

> I can also switch out my Orisons a bit to get more "Guidance" if the lockpick(s) would like a boost. I know we don't have a single classed rogue and I'd like to ease that burden if possible.
> -Joe




Yeah, Belok's Open Locks and Disable Device skills only come up to +8, the real weakness is that search is only +6. If we survive long enough to make a level I'll take another Rogue level and try and improve those a bit. Maybe Belok will be able to get something to improve his search skill with his share of the fee. As to spells, I had thought locate object and pretty much any divination spells that might help us narrow things down. Knock might be helpful from the Wizard list as well. Can anyone else think of something we are missing? 

Scotley


----------



## Patlin (Nov 5, 2004)

Is this game full? If not, I have an idea for a Githzerai Ranger/Monk/Fist of Zuokon that I'd like to try out...


----------



## Gideon (Nov 5, 2004)

*Phelen*

Nope, nothing for me...lets play ball.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 5, 2004)

For the Cure Light Wound Wands with unlimited charges I never ran across this, a gaming buddy of mine mentioned it once when he calculated out how much it would cost to be made.  When he mentioned 4000 GP all of us looked dumbfounded at him and wondered why we never thought of these ourselves.  Needless to say next time we have about 4 days to kill in a town we are going to get one of these commissioned, if now two of them.


----------



## Patlin (Nov 5, 2004)

*Zerthilore, Githzerai Ranger/Monk [Alternate]*


```
[B]Name:[/B] Zerthilore
[B]Class:[/B] Ranger 2/Monk 1
[B]Race:[/B] Githzerai (LA+2)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LN
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p)                  [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 21 (+6 race, 8p) +5         [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:29[/B]  (+6 Con)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p)                  [B]Grapple:[/B] +4
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +0 (6p, -2 race)         [B]Speed:[/B] 30'
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (+2 race, 6p)         [B]Init:[/B] +5
[B]Cha:[/B] 8 -1 (0p)                   [B]ACP:[/B]0

                  [B]Base  Armor Shld  Dex  Wis Nat   Misc      Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]             10    +0   +0    +5    +3    +0    +0        [B]18[/B]
[B]Touch:[/B] 18              
[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13
(With inertial armor: 22, Touch 18, Flat Footed 17)

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +2    +0     +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       5    +5    +0     +10
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3    +0     +5

[B]Weapon                                     Attack         Damage  Critical[/B]
Mighty Composite Longbow +1 (Strength +2) +8 (or +6/+6)   d8+3     x3
Unarmed Strike                            +4 (or +2/+2)   d6+2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
[B]Feats:[/B] Point Blank Shot (1st), Track (B), Rapid Shot (B), Precise Shot (3rd), 
Stunning Fist [1/day; DC 14] (B)
[B]Class:[/B] Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc   Total[/B]
Hide                6         5      0    +11
Move Silently       6         5      0    +11
Spot                6         3      0    +9
Listen              5         3      0    +8
Concentration       6         3      0    +9
Tumble              1         5      2    +8
Survival            5         3      0    +8
Jump                5         2      0    +7

(cc)=Cross-Class skill

[B]Equipment:                                           Cost   Weight[/B]
Mighty Composite Longbow +1 (Strength +2)         2,600 gp       3lbs
60 Cold Iron Arrows                               6 gp           9 lbs
Backpack                                          2 gp           2 lbs
Rations, Trail 4 days                             2 gp           4 lbs
Bedroll                                           1 sp           5 lbs
Waterskin                                         1 gp           4 lbs
Rope, Silk 50'                                    10 gp          5 lbs
Flint & Steel                                     1 gp           0 lbs
Blanket, Winter                                   5 sp           5 lbs
Sack, Empty (in backpack)                         1 sp           .5 lbs
3 fishhooks (presumably with line)                3 sp           0 lbs
Explorers Outfit, Worn    (Free & Doesn't count towards encumbrance)

[B]Money: 677 gp[/B]  (left out of 3,300 gp starting)

[B]Total Weight:37.5 lbs[/B] 

[B]Max Weight (Light Load):[/B]    58 lbs or less
```


```
[U]Psi Like Abilities[/U]              (Manifester Level = 1/2 HD = 1)
Inertial Armor (3/day)          [4+ points armor bonus for 1 hour/ML]
Psionic Daze (3/day)            [DC 10 will save, HD 3+ML max]
Catfall (3/day)                 [Reduce effective fall distance by 10' per ML]
Concussion (3/day)              [d6+ Force damage at medium range, 1+ target(s)]
At 11th level will gain Plane Shift 1/day

[u]Other Racial Abilities[/u]
Power Resistance: 8             [Character Level +5]
Darkvision 60'

Power Points: 2 (2 Race, 0 Class, 0 Wisdom)
```
Character Background
An inititiate of the Emerald Dawn Monastery, Zerthilore is training in the art of the bow, as a central focus in his physical and spiritual development.  Like most monasteries, Emerald Dawn also teaches hand to hand combat.  However, they believe that the concentration required to perfectly aim a bow is a good start to the mental and spiritual enlightenment they seek.

Zerthilore has alway chafed at the power of his race, as despite substantial training he believes his powers to be trivial in comparison to the majority of his fellows at the monastery.  In an effort to correct this unfortunate inbalance, Zerthilore set out to master one of the more difficult inner disciplines that most Githzerai can achieve: the art of planar travel.  Without informing his teachers or seeking their guidance, Zerthilore began to spend the majority of his time outside of lessons in deep meditation.  He was certain if he could master this ability, he would have the respect of his peers.

Of course, given his current state of enlightenment, Zerthilore was far to untrained to master this skill.  Even worse, his stubborness was such that he did not completely fail.  After many attempts, each hours long, Zerthilore was able to temporarilly awaken that portion of his mind controlling that ancient ability of his race.  Seizing the moment, he attempted to travel from his home plane to Mechanus (or some other plane if that one isn't in the cosmology.)

This experiment was so premature that Zerthilore was knocked unconcious by the strain, and when he awoke he found himself to be on a plane that not only wasn't Mechanus, it wasn't even anyplace he had ever heard of!

[I'll leave it to the DM whether I encounter the party a few weeks later, or whether they find me while I'm still unconcious, or something in between.]


----------



## Patlin (Nov 5, 2004)

By the way, I've never been an alternate before.  I'm guessing that means I should monitor this thread, and if the DM decides another player is needed for whatever reason, there will be a post to tell me.  Is that how it works?


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 6, 2004)

Patlin said:
			
		

> By the way, I've never been an alternate before.  I'm guessing that means I should monitor this thread, and if the DM decides another player is needed for whatever reason, there will be a post to tell me.  Is that how it works?




Monitoring might be too much for us to ask you. But if you leave an email address I will contact you if there is an oening. Or you could email me at peter(at)the-never.net


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok, not to get too bogged down with this, but I want to know if you all want Delmar to pick up the potions and wand at Pelor's Temple. It's half off but we runs the risk of leaking information.

If anyone wants to try some sort of ruse or bald faced lie, that's fine, but Delmar's useless for such a thing.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 9, 2004)

Phelen votes for buy stuff...stick to formed up with a new group and are gonna head out into danger, you might also want to go with "It would put us in danger if I told you"...stick with reaaaaallly vague facts


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 9, 2004)

Thane's willing to let Delmar buy the potions. The easiest way to lie, I've found, is to misrepresent the truth... that way you're not actually lying. As an example, he'd urge Delmar to simply tell his contemporaries that he's purchasing these potions on behalf of a visiting Imerial Knight (himself). No harm in letting small info like that out.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2004)

Thane's idea is sound. Just tell him reasonable half-truths. I don't think you are obligated to explain all to a known gossip. Perhaps another of us could go with you to keep up enough chatter to distract him. If he likes to gossip perhaps we can go on the offensive and get him talking about others. That way we might even learn something useful. 

Scotley


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 9, 2004)

Will do, I'm not really sweating the RPing so much as a potential Bluff check.

If I'm following what's happening correctly, I'm guessing we've got one more night and then we're off somewhere. I'll pick them up before we go.

Also, with these direct from Pelor savings, are we going to pick up a carpet? I'm assuming everyone is getting royal cloaks.

Delmar's going to need to dip into "petty cash" for his cloak. Is that cool?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't have a problem with getting the cloak from our cash. I was thinking Belok is going to need a little something to get a ring. 

Scotley


----------



## Elocin (Nov 9, 2004)

I am fine with Delmar buying the potions as well and if you have to dip into petty cash for the cloaks that is fine as well.  I will nto be buying a ring though as I hopefully will not need it and if you cast shield other on everyone you will die a most horrible and quick death, smile.  I woudl not mind having one of the cloaks as well as I would not mind hiding the fact somewhat that I am capable with a sword as well at times.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 10, 2004)

I wasn't suggesting everyone get one or that it would be regularly precast. The rings are really more for future use so that one already has the ring and can be used in the middle of combat (particularly if someone becomes unreachable and entrenched). It makes that desperation cure potion last longer when you're splitting wounds with a rechargeable HP battery. Although, it's a good "set-it-and-forget-it" spell when/if we reach mid levels. 

Anyway, what is the group opinion regarding aquiring a carpet for a future cover?

My position is that once we get rolling, we may not be able to go back and purchase such things and that assets can always be made liquid again.

It all depends on whether or not we plan on using that ruse/cover.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 10, 2004)

Very good point, I think I will pick up a ring as well and I do think grabbing a carpet is not that bad of an idea as well.  If anything we can use it to cart looted stuff, eveil grin.  I believe we had a lizard amongst the gorup that we could possibly use as a pack animal if need be.

Does anyone mind if I buy a ring and a cloak out of the party treasure to be paid back when I have more cash?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 10, 2004)

lol, looks like we're all thinking along the same lines... I was thinking about buying a big lizard and using it as a pack animal.  If we're all thinking like that, why don't we dip into the party fund and purchase one?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2004)

Sure Matilda could use a buddy. Belok would like a ring as well.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 10, 2004)

We should probably get some wagons too if we're thinking about all the pack animals. Out of curiosity, can any one of the PCs actually fight mounted?

Every PC has a mount right? Delmar's is named Archimedes and is a riding lizard. I know we have at least 1 horse and 1 axebeak. That's just so cool.

I think Lobo, Elocin, Scotley and I are of the same mind here. Plus we're saving a bit on healing anyway AND we're taking about >200 GP. That's far less than each members share.

What do you think, *Tongues* and *Gideon*? Is that cool?

Any sage advice from Herr GM in general?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 10, 2004)

Thane has Mounted Combat... but that's the only mounted feat I have as our good DM has mentioned that he's fond of dungeon crawls.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 10, 2004)

If people want to do a big wilderness thing I can adapt! 

I'm thinking of going ahead and bringing in the alternate and just having seven players. Let me find an opening.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 10, 2004)

*Phelen*

I don't object.  As far as Phelen is concerened it is just money...we'll make some more.  As long as we aren't dead.

I would guess this forum would better support 7 players than table gaming.  More the merrier.

Can we all put our charachter's name's in the title of our posts, please?  I am pretty much an idiot when it comes to names and remembering 12 (soon to be 14) different names and putting them together is likely to end up in a melt down.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2004)

*Belok Half-Giant Rogue/Psychic Warrior*

Belok owns a lance, but he doesn't really have the feats or skills to put it to use. He makes a better mobile artillery platform that hurls really big javelins. Belok is in favor of one spare lizard as a pack beast, but lets not get too carried away with our purchases. Do we really need a wagon or even a carpet to accomplish our task? I suggest that we check out the Prismatic Spray and the wizard's lair before we do any more shopping. 

Scotley


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Nov 10, 2004)

Agreed.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 10, 2004)

*Delmar's Player*

Naturally nothing hinges on it at the moment, but I'd like to have it already discussed. Time is not currently of the essence (in real time not game time) and I'd rather have things lined up so we can progress faster. This is just meant for discussion. We don't have time to buy anything until after going into the P.S.

So while I can respect a wait and see philosophy and agree in this case, part of what was being discussed was getting/having the cloaks in the first place. It makes our desire to have them enchanted more real if we actually are have them on us.

What I *really* would like to see is that we discuss a topic when raised and come to something definitive. I feel it's really hard to keep everyone on the same page in this type of forum. At least it's really hard for me, I've been getting confused.

*Now why would we want a carpet?* It had been suggested and we never came to a verdict. Again not "Go out and buy it now!" just why we might want to procure one before/if we leave windfall.

Here's my impression: it's an alternate ruse that could help us crack the magic carpet case better than the cloak enchanting story. We could be dealing with very different kinds of magics.

My logic is simple, while in D&D magic terms Magic Carpets are enchanted by the same people that make cloaks, I don't feel it would crossover in this instance.

I'd thought the "get enchanted cloak" angle explains why we were dealing with Weaver's Guild in the first place, not why we'd be going around asking questions about carpets. Was I misunderstanding?

For me it came down to this: while one is a cover, the other could be a better snare for a trap.

On top of that, we might be able to get Polixarchus to lend us one, or give us one at a discount.

Getting back to the other issue, if one is talking about getting a pack animal, getting a wagon is a pretty logical step especially as it's 35 GP. Now we'll probably have enough mounts as is, which is why I was asking the question as to how many mounts we had in the first place. But harnessing two together for pulling a wagon or sled isn't exactly a radically expensive idea. 

To be clear: We're planning for crossing a desert. I don't want to make endurance or encumbrance checks.

If that all comes across as testy, I sincerely apologize. I think I'm just getting anxious for a plan to form and it all to come together. And I'm sure it will after we go to the Prismatic Spray.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 10, 2004)

You bring up some great points and I perosnally agree with everything you said.  My suggestions is to find out any information we can at the Prismatic Spray and then finish the shopping that we need to do, such as cloaks, a rug and the wagon.  In my own greedy mind I am hoping that we will be able to fill thw agon with a lot of treasure.  Also, having a wagon means we can carry more water and food stuff so traveling in the desert does not become a bother.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2004)

*Belok's player*

Drdevoid,

You make some excellent and logical points. In giving it some more thought, we will almost certainly need significant carrying capacity to return the carpets when we recover them (eternal optimist I am). A wagon does make a cost effective way to do that. Belok would certainly be willing use Matilda as one of the dray animals. I am still dubious on the carpet idea, but willing to pursue it further. I had the impression that the carpets needed for enchantment were especially expensive and time consuming to produce--hince the need for us to recover them. It seems unlikely that our employer is going to be willing to put another such carpet at risk. If I have misunderstood the situation and a extra carpet is readily and affordably available then Belok would go along with getting one.


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 11, 2004)

*Delmar's Player*

You're right, Scotley, the carpets are potentially expensive, but it's the enchanting process that's makes them so valuable that you'd hire detectives to get them back. I'm talking about "Masterwork" carpets for enchanting. (And we could always get a "magic aura" thrown on it.)

Now we don't know if Polixarchus has existing inventory of something high enough caliber for such a purpose. And if Polixarchus won't give us a carpet discount (or outright loan it) and/or one requires commisioning, it's problematic at this juncture. If he has the inventory, I think we have a shot of getting it from him. It's certainly worth asking about it if we can keep our cover while asking him.

The other downside to getting a carpet is that it involves a more elaborate scenario that is more unlikely to be pulled off easily.

Now I am in favor of the carpet ruse (especially since we saved so much on healing supplies) or at least seeing if Master P will give us one, but only because I'm not sure if the cover story with the cloaks is enough.

So the real question here is this: Will the cloaks be enough of a ruse?

Of course, the trip to the Prismatic Spray could change everything regarding what covers will be needed.

I just want to get that issue out into the open and get everyone's feedback.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 21, 2004)

Ok, real quick. 

I want to reunite the group! So if (and when) you head out, I'll run you into Sher Farhid, and possibly the alternate if I can scare him up.


----------



## Tonguez (Nov 21, 2004)

Sher Farhid

Yep Wagons is fine by me though I slightly confused on the purchase of a carpet (unless I get to fly it, that would be kewl).

Sher has a Axebeak (named Tef), and he's currently out in the desert following a Wooden Man - so I could bump into the alternate easily enough and then have us all reunited along the road


----------



## Elocin (Nov 22, 2004)

I think we shoudl purchase the wagon just in case, never hurts to be cautious especially in the desert.  As to the carpet I don't think we need it as it doesn't look like we need any type of cover anymore.  As far as I know no one seemed too interested in our questions about finding Shabu and it doesn't look like anyone is taking any special interest in us either.  I have a feeling that what happened to Shabu has something to do with what is in the desert, not anyone in particular in town.  Quite possibly some kinf of outsider which someone in the Prismatic spray hinted at.

So I suggest we go get the wagon, a couple barrels of water and food and then lets go.  We can head out of town by say noon and be well on our way.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds good Elocin. Its time to gather our gear and get moving.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 22, 2004)

Another point I would like to bring up, do we want to appoint soemone leader of this group as well.  The point man basically that would do most of the talking and the final decision making for the group or do we just want to hash it all out here in OOC and just vote on decisions?  I suggest having a leader to make the final call as in my own gaming experience without one there are issues that definately arise.  Now said leader would also have to listen to the entire group as well and not make arbitrary decisions either.  So what do you all think?


----------



## drdevoid (Nov 22, 2004)

*Leader=Facilitator*

If the leader is the one that facilitates discussion, makes suggestions, and is essentially the deciding vote, than I'm all for it. Really, it's better to appoint a leader in any case so that someone doesn't try and seize the reigns themselves. That's never a good dynamic.

Delmar would nominate Thane for such a role.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2004)

We've been getting along okay without a leader so far; although, a couple of the more opinionated among us have gotten into some heated debates. A leader may not be a bad idea. I'll naturally try and take over eventually if someone isn't appointed. I don't do it on purpose; it just happens. Unfortunately, I might be too opinionated to satisfy all. Thane's player comes across as pretty laid back so far and that works for me, so I second the nomination.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 22, 2004)

I agree with the both of you and I do tend to take over in my gamg groups as well, usually not to a great success, lol.  Oh the things I have gotten my gorup into, ahh, the joys of chaos.  I also think Thane would make a great leader, and my character would make a bad one as she has the potential to fly off the handle.  She enjoys things that go boom espeically if she is the one who made it go boom.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't see a particular great need to elect a leader.  But I won't object with a 'driving' force for the party.  Out of the charachters Thane seems like he might be the evenest minded.  I don't want to be dragged around though.

So in conclusion my vote is to just hash out stuff in the OOC with possibly a very mild 'leader'.


----------



## Patlin (Nov 23, 2004)

*Ye Old Alternate Player*



			
				Peter said:
			
		

> I want to reunite the group! So if (and when) you head out, I'll run you into Sher Farhid, and possibly the alternate if I can scare him up.




Looking for me?


----------



## Elocin (Nov 28, 2004)

I have another suggestion for combat as well Peter if it is easy for you to do.  On the ocmbat maps can you label the sides with letters/numbers and then along the top label them letters/numbers (either or for both) that way we can tell you exactly where we are going to move.  Might make things easier on all of us.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Nov 28, 2004)

Sure, I can do that. Let me go do that now..


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2005)

Has anyone heard from Peter? I know he said he would be away over New Years, but it seems like its been a while now since he has posted. I'm just eager to play Belok some more. This is a great group and I hope we get to continue.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for nominating Thane as the leader, but at the moment, all I want to do is play. ^_^  I have enough leadership responsibilites at work.

Thanks though.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 13, 2005)

Is this game dead? It seems like all the games I was in prior to Christmas died after the holiday... is this normal in PBP games?

If anyone is interested, I'm still here.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 14, 2005)

Good question, Peter's last post suggested he would be out for a while. It does seem unusually long. Anyway, I still check in regularly. I really enjoyed the group and the game. If Peter returns I'm still in.


----------



## Gideon (Jan 14, 2005)

Pete did say that the game wasn't dead.  So we'll just have to believe him till we hear otherwise.

I personally dislike this group.  Especially that stoopid halfling guy, what a weirdo!  (sarcasm tag added because message boards don't relate sarcasm well.)


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 15, 2005)

Gideon said:
			
		

> Pete did say that the game wasn't dead.




Maybe the game is undead and ready to rise from the grave

(where that bloody halfling belongs btw  )


ps it is common for PBem games to lag over Xmas - don't worry until February is my motto


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks Tonguez... I was wondering about that since they all seem to have died, including the one I'm runnning (though that may just be a perception on my part).


----------



## Elocin (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm still in here as well and just waiting for things to get kick started again.  I check the two different PbP I am in and they bothkind of lagged over the holidays.  Hopefully in the next couple of weeks they will start up again.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2005)

Yeah, I've had a couple of others languish since the holidays. One is down two of four players. This is the only DM that has dropped out of sight though. This is one of the most enjoyable games I'm in and I hope it stays afloat.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 17, 2005)

I agree. Peter's a pretty decent online DM. I'd hate for his game to die. I'm really enjoying myself.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2005)

I found an email address in Peter's profile and sent him a message letting him know that most of us are still hanging around and asking him to check in. Don't know if it will do any good, but what the heck.


----------



## UniversalMonster (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay I'm back on it! It has taken me a while to get things situated. We are in the process of buying a house so my computer has been monopolized of late.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jan 18, 2005)

Perfectly understandable. I remember that I just wanted to bury my head under a rock when we were buying ours. Stressful *yeeoich!*


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome back! Hope the house deal goes well. Its a big pain the posterior.


----------



## Elocin (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats on the home purchase.  When my wife and I bought our house our minds were a little preoccupied as well so completely understandable.  I look forward to continuing this game as it is almost more fun than my weekly live game.  The sad thing is I get more gaming done with this game than my live one.

Welcome Back.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2005)

I have to say that this game seems to have more the feel of "live" game that most play by post games I've been in. I'm glad we are back in business.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Feb 2, 2005)

... no ... musn't ... let ... thread ... die ...


----------



## Gideon (Feb 2, 2005)

And we were all just starting to enjoying the sounds of rubbery conjured flesh get hacked apart.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 2, 2005)

And the sounds of flesh being blow asunder and flying all over the place in big meaty wet chunky plops.

MmmmMMMmmmm  

Can you tell I love the sounds of battle.


----------



## Elocin (Feb 22, 2005)

Any hopes of this game starting back up again?  I am thoroughly enjoying this and would love to continue it.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey its all up to Peter. I'm still hanging around. Hopefully, he'll resume.


----------

